# iPad calendar help



## shacar (Feb 3, 2009)

Just received my iPad. This question might have already been asked, on the iPhone I can have multiple calendars. I have to have to sync one for work , but would like to also add personal info that will not sync at work on my iPad calendar. When I set up my Microsoft exchange my iPad picked up my outlook work calendar automatically.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know. I hope someone else can help!


----------

